# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ PRO 1.1.4 MEID Repair/ONLY USB CABLE/NO S-OFF REQUIRED

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ PRO v1.1.4 MEID Repair/ONLY USB CABLE/NO S-OFF REQUIRED*     Hello everyone, We are proud to present our fifth update for our cutting-edge SMARTZ PRO module. In this update, you can _enjoy for free_ without S-OFF or void warranty of your devices the next features: · CID Change/Repair. 
What is this? This is so far the only way in which you can debrand your  HTC phone without voiding your warranty. Now you change your MEID.  What's more. It doesnt required a S-OFF phone and it only uses USB cable   Just one magic click operation,_ no pains, no headache_.    _New  zZKey dongles will come pre-activated with “SmartZ Pro”, you do not  need to pay any extra money at all. Already registered ones require  activation in order to use SmartZ Pro._   *ONLY USB CABLE REQUIRED*   *What’s new in this update?* ------------------------------------------
 HTC 0P3P100 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 0P3P700 {MEID Change/Repair}
HTC 0P6B200 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 0P6B700 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 0P8B100 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 0P9O300 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 0PCV100 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC 813C {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC A11_CHL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC A3QHD_CL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC A5_CHL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC Desire 510 {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC Desire 512 Cricket {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC Desire 610 Verizon {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC M7_WL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC M8 Harman Kardon Sprint {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC M8_MINI_WL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC M8_WHL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC M8_WL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC One 2 Sprint {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC One 2 Verizon {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC One Max Sprint {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC One Max Verizon {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC One Remix {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC T6_WHL {MEID Change/Repair}
 HTC ZARA_CL {MEID Change/Repair} ----------------------------------  
PD: Repair *MEID* in same "IMEI window", just click in IMEI button..., then put new IMEI, and then MEID will change also similar to new IMEI.     *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The MEID change  option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of  repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.*    _In order to activate SmartZ Pro, contact your nearest reseller for prices._  *Important:* Regular free updates will be release now for SmartZ PRO, the old SmartZ module is going to be discontinued.    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], click in "Download Center" button...* then download the Update SMART_PROZ_v1.1.4.rar from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ** Update dongle is Required* 
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SmartZ PRO activation {link}
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SmartZ PRO Activation {link}
----------------------------------- *We have 2 new Reseller for Venezuela:*
----------------------------------------- *McboUnlock (VENEZUELA)*
Contact Name: Maikel Ballestero
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: DjBrothers
Skype: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+58-4146114318   [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+58-2616159922
Phone: [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+58-4122384682
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------ *GSM Unlock Venezuela*
Contact Name: Jose Daniel Aviles
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+58-4143003313
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
IMEI Source®
Country: Bangladesh, China, Hong Kong. 
Contact Name: Foysal Mahmud
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Tel: +8801712688009
Sonork: 100.1602000
Skype: imeisource
WhatsApp: +8801712688009
Spoken languages: languages: English, Bengali, Hindi
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
Americantel  *worldwide*
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+50588546832
ICQ: 587167421
Skype: americantel1
Sonork: 100.1584266
Twitter: @baseunlock
-----------------------------------    
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]-> 10 FREE Credits
2- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits 
 5- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]-> 5 FREE Credits    *Please Contact US**!!!*   Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ PRO Module* and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook**:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------

